# What in your opinion is the best OS ever?



## dreamer41 (Jul 29, 2010)

I’m totally disappointed with windows vista…Because 2 month before I bought the windows vista 32bit version…until now always happen some problem to my laptop...So I think to change my OS again. So what OS do you prefer to me?


----------



## fastdude (Jul 29, 2010)

Vista was really pretty... But it's engine was struggling from day 1. It had compatability issues for months _after_ launch. XP was Classic, IMO it was their [Microsofts] most reliable OS ever, with the exception of Win2000. Linux is awesome for hacking, it's free and you can program easily on it too, OS X is very sleek, but you can't legally put it on anything but a Mac, which are at a premium in price anyway... For you, I'd recommend Windows 7 (32 bit upgrade if you have less than 3.5 gig of RAM)


----------



## Deviousmind (Jul 29, 2010)

I was not a fan of windows 2000 prefered 98, moved to xp and loved it alsolutly brill, moved to vista and i did try it for a while but it reminded me the sega mega cd a bulky add-on, promised much but never delivered and was a waste of money so went back to xp
now i also have a new laptop with windows 7 and im impressed loving it xp users will have no problem with it, windows 7 for me on my neww desktop build


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Jul 29, 2010)

Win7 Ultimate x64+WinXP Pro SP3 x86+Ubuntu 10.04 x64+Linux Mint LXDE x64+Debian 5 x64+Win2k Pro SP4 x86= Me got favorites.... and experiments.... and reasons to buy a bigger HD...

Vista stinks, period. I stayed away from it and never used it once. The only benefit to Vista is that it's easy to upgrade to 7. Micro$oft's 25th anniversary was in 2005 or 2006, and they put a huge rush on Vista and released a piece of crap that fortunately did not effect Win7 sales drastically. 

Also, this thread could burst into flames, explode, and cause a huge mess resulting in a lot of people disappearing real sudden like...

˙sıɥʇ oʇ ǝɹɐ ǝɹǝɥʇ spɐǝɹɥʇ ɹɐlıɯıs ʎuɐɯ ʍoɥ ʇunoɔ ʇ,uɐɔ ı


----------



## Deviousmind (Jul 29, 2010)

?neth ynam era ereth kool ntdid


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Jul 29, 2010)

Deviousmind said:


> ?neth ynam era ereth kool ntdid



"Didn[']t look[.][So] there are many then?
Use this: http://www.typeupsidedown.com/
Yes, there are many... But that's ok, I'm sure we like to show off our opinions and talk about them once in a while. You're cool.


----------



## speedyink (Jul 29, 2010)

lucasbytegenius said:


> Vista stinks, period. I stayed away from it and never used it once.



So how do you know it stinks?

"Hey everyone, Linux is a piece of crap, dont use it.  I've never used it once!"

Windows 7 + OSX for me.


----------



## salvage-this (Jul 29, 2010)

Ubuntu 10.4 (great for work IMO) Windows 7 (Great for gaming)


----------



## porterjw (Jul 30, 2010)

Like Windows 7, spent a long time with XP...but still secretly married to 98SE. I loved that one


----------



## bkribbs (Jul 30, 2010)

XP + OSX are my favorite 2

EDIT- (Although I haven't had a shot to try out 7)


----------



## 1337dingo (Jul 30, 2010)

95 and 98 were like the best.. win 7 is ok though


----------



## trey803 (Jul 30, 2010)

will starcraft 2 run in ubuntu?

My vote is xp & ubuntu.......vista makes me wanna punch bill in the face


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Jul 30, 2010)

My favorite operating systems so far are Linux Ubuntu 9.04 and Windows XP 32-bit.  I like Linux Ubuntu for Internet use because it is so resistant to malicious software.  I don't have much experience with Windows 7 but Windows XP is a decent operating system.

I have used Windows Vista for a year or so.  I don't really like how it runs and I'm not happy that Microsoft did not fix it.  They left Vista users high and dry and pushed Windows 7 onto the market.  

In a few months I am going to upgrade to Windows XP from Vista.  I plan on not buying another operating system from Microsoft until 3,300 megabytes of RAM isn't enough.


----------



## bkribbs (Jul 30, 2010)

2048Megabytes said:


> In a few months I am going to upgrade to Windows XP from Vista.



Technically, that is a downgrade. But releastically, yes, an upgrade



2048Megabytes said:


> I plan on not buying another operating system from Microsoft until 3,300 megabytes of RAM isn't enough.



That will be soon enough.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Jul 30, 2010)

speedyink said:


> So how do you know it stinks?
> 
> "Hey everyone, Linux is a piece of crap, dont use it.  I've never used it once!"
> 
> Windows 7 + OSX for me.



/facepalm. It's painfully obvious, isn't it? There's like, i dunno, 6 or 7 thousand of reviews out there, and do you really think I would throw $200 in the dumpster because I didn't read up on it? Golly, and then there's all the unhappy (to say the least) customers out thar...


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Jul 30, 2010)

bkribbs said:


> That will be soon enough.



I think 3.25 gigabytes of RAM will last you several more years.  I am still running with only 2 gigabytes of RAM with X-Plane 9 Flight Simulator.  It runs okay will it.


----------



## 87dtna (Jul 30, 2010)

I've used XP the longest.  I got XP went it first came out and kept it during the whole vista era, glad I did really.  So I skipped vista and went right to 7.  Now I run windows 7 in all my rigs, I like it more than XP now.
I've tried Ubuntu and tiny linux, they are OK but so many driver issues I just said screw it.


----------



## sho95 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kubuntu but of the windows XP PRO is still the best. Even thought Vista Ultimate worked great for me.


----------



## Concordedly (Aug 1, 2010)

98SE was the first system I learned from. Still one of my favorties, if anything out of nostalgia. XP then came, I never bothered with ME and 2000, though I had to fix a lot of crap on ME for my friends (Horrible OS). Then I went straight from XP to Win7. (I refused to work on Vista computers which actually made things worse for me now looking back on it.) 

I'm interested in linux, but eh, I love Win7 so what's the point besides good freeware?


----------



## newgunner (Aug 1, 2010)

Windows 98 SE is probably my favorite for nostalgia. Tried 2000 and ME for a while. Used 2000 for work and it was painful. Went to XP as soon as it came out and loved it from the start. I did try vista for a while but never warmed up to it. It also ran sluggish compared to XP. So i stayed with XP until Windows 7. However Windows XP Pro SP3 is still my favorite.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Aug 1, 2010)

Concordedly said:


> 98SE was the first system I learned from. Still one of my favorties, if anything out of nostalgia. XP then came, I never bothered with ME and 2000, though *I had to fix a lot of crap on ME for my friends (Horrible OS)*. Then I went straight from XP to Win7. (I refused to work on Vista computers which actually made things worse for me now looking back on it.)
> 
> I'm interested in linux, but eh, I love Win7 so what's the point besides good freeware?



ME was great! I went from 98SE to ME mostly because it had modern USB mass storage device support, unlike 98SE. 98SE wouldn't recognize my MP3 player either. ME was as stable as 98, it was an improved 98 in my opinion. Went to XP after that, never touched Vista, now I'm earning money to build myself a computer to run Win7 decently.


----------



## MetalRichtofen (Aug 3, 2010)

*Still using Vista*

I originally had 98 but then i upgraded my desktop to xp! Its being collecting dust in my attic for a while now though because its obsolete so im stuck with vista on my laptop! Vista actually works once you fix all of its problems and get both service packs but if your a noob at computers just stick to xp or windows 7 and youll be fine


----------



## porterjw (Aug 3, 2010)

lucasbytegenius said:


> ME was great! I went from 98SE to ME mostly because it had modern USB mass storage device support, unlike 98SE. 98SE wouldn't recognize my MP3 player either. ME was as stable as 98, it was an improved 98 in my opinion.



Orly? News to me! 

It was mainly a marketing ploy with a few dress-ups to appeal to...well, I'm not really sure who they were hoping it would appeal to, based on how hard it flopped. If you had luck with it, that's great, but I would have to say it was MS's biggest mainstream OS failure.


----------



## Concordedly (Aug 3, 2010)

imsati said:


> Orly? News to me!
> 
> It was mainly a marketing ploy with a few dress-ups to appeal to...well, I'm not really sure who they were hoping it would appeal to, based on how hard it flopped. If you had luck with it, that's great, but I would have to say it was MS's biggest mainstream OS failure.



Agreeable. ME was the biggest failure in my time with Microsoft. I wouldn't compare Vista to it because at least during Vista the interwebs were developed enough for everyone to chat about the fail it was. Back then it was dial up baby. (For most folks including me.)


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 4, 2010)

98SE/2000/7

ME was a complete failure for microsoft. (Vista No1) And no it wasnt as stable as 98SE. Really just a over bloated 98. Which made it unstable to a point, then the driver dilemma, alot of 98/SE drivers would work then some would not. Plus some manufactures didnt even have ME drivers. If you realy worked with it, it was ok but not worth it. Better if you just stayed with 98SE or upgraded to 2000.


----------



## 87dtna (Aug 4, 2010)

StrangleHold said:


> 98SE/2000/7
> .




  No XP in there?  XP has got to be one of the best OS's ever.  I've only used 2000 a couple times, I went from 98se to XP and loved XP.


----------



## User0one (Aug 4, 2010)

Xp


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 4, 2010)

87dtna said:


> XP has got to be one of the best OS's ever. I've only used 2000 a couple times.


 
The reason is because its built on top of 2000. Really XP and Vista/7 is just addons to NT/2000 the same way 98SE and ME was to 98. But this time unlike ME they actually kinda fixed Vista and changed its name to 7 and got all us suckers to buy it instead of it being a free vista fix.

Microsoft has got smarter. 

The whole Vista/7 would not exist if microsoft didnt fall on their face with what was going to be the real (new) OS/file system


----------



## 87dtna (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, I went from XP to 7, so I guess I didn't get '''suckered'' into vista


----------



## sometechieguy (Aug 5, 2010)

I still love dos just because it was so quick to get anything done. Tweaks weren't buried in the registry or 5 levels deep in some convoluted wysiwyg menu. And because it booted so fast you could be in a game in under a minute on an average computer. You need a really high end computer to achieve that kind of boot time these days (or one of the latest ssd drives)
I still keep dosbox around 

WinXP - not bad. Quite solid. I still like it over Vista, haven't used 7 that much yet.

Favorite though.. FreeBSD or Slackware Linux.



> will starcraft 2 run in ubuntu?


 - If you digg around on google (no pun intended) you might find some people who've managed to get it to work on wine - a windows emulator. If you don't have time to figure that out have a look at Cedega. For $25/6 months or $45usd/year you can play A LOT of windows games and Cedega takes care of most of the tweaking for you.  (Cedega is based off wine but is commercial) Seems currently Starcraft 2 installer works on Cedega and gameplay works with some issues - give them another month and Starcraft 2 will probably run smooth on Linux. (Ubuntu included)



> "I think 3.25 gigabytes of RAM will last you several more years. I am still running with only 2 gigabytes of RAM with X-Plane 9 Flight Simulator. It runs okay will it. "



 I guess this varies by usage. Just browsing the net I take up 2 gigs. (I keep a lot of windows open) You'll find though game requirements/recommendations are going up and up. It never hurts to have more ram. Just don't give xp more than 3.25... it'll potentially freak out on you. It may try to install an update that uses extensions to take advantage of the extra ram and bypass the 32bit ram limitation..... not good. I had to reformat my computer after as I had constant blue screens on boot and couldn't even get into safe mode.


----------



## Remeniz (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I would've said XP Pro 32 because it's what i've been using trouble free since the first time I used a computer. And I still use it in my dual boot setup.

But i've been using W7 64 Ultimate for the last month, in my dual boot config, and I have to say that it is freaking amazing.

Put it this way, the install went smoothly and I didn't have to install the motherboard drivers. In fact the only driver I have installed is for the Delta 1010 interface. And it runs all my 32 bit applications.

It just works!


----------



## PabloTeK (Aug 5, 2010)

Any Linux OS directed around server usage, I love the 35mb base memory footprint of my VPS!


----------



## Shane (Aug 5, 2010)

The Operating systems i liked the most is still Windows 2000,Its just rock solid and i never had any problems with it.

second place would be Windows Xp Pro...This was a great OS as well.

I hated Windows ME.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Aug 6, 2010)

Didn't realize the issues with ME until I took it for a spin in a VM. It is _bad_.
XP Pro and Windows 7 are still my favorite Windows versions, though 2k will always have a special place in my mess of VMs.


----------



## aara0123 (Aug 6, 2010)

My parents have an old hp presario SR1936x with an unupgraded radeon xpress 200 1GB of memory and an unoverclockable pentium 4 "prescott" CPU.

XP ran on that workstation, the pc was VERY slow after a while and still is b/c it needs maintenance but XP did its job EXTREMELY well.

There were never any issues, no lockups, no crashes, and virtually no bugs. 
I've gotta say that was by far the best OS I have ever used. Every other one from 98, 95, 2000, vista and 7 have given me issues/annoyances/bugs that were software related and were simply a nuisance even though most could be fixed. Not that XP was without flaw as no OS is but it was by far the best OS I've ever used. Vista SP2 64 bit would be up there too but the UAC and digitally signed drivers sucked.


----------



## G25r8cer (Aug 7, 2010)

My fav list in order

Win 7 Ultimate 32bit & 64bit - Eye candy and great performance. I have always said its a hybrid of XP's performance with "better" looks than vista 
Win XP Pro 32bit - Nothing bad to say here except no eye candy 
DSL (Damn small Linux) - Great lightweight OS for older pc's

and 


Vista's way at the bottom


----------



## naishadh99 (Aug 7, 2010)

speedyink said:


> So how do you know it stinks?
> 
> "Hey everyone, Linux is a piece of crap, dont use it.  I've never used it once!"
> 
> Windows 7 + OSX for me.



Hey which version did you try. Linux is fast. I know it has some disadvantages too but it never "*HANGS*"


----------



## naishadh99 (Aug 7, 2010)

I recommend you too follow this link. http://www.ubuntu.com/ . Place an order for Ubuntu 10.4. It's *FREE OF CHARGE*.
Trust me I am using Ubuntu right now to post this message. It is free of charge, it is fast. I has well organising files and folders and you can *USE IT EVEN WITH WINDOWS*.
There is a software known as Grub for interchanging from windows to ubuntu and vice-versa

Hope this helps
Naishadh


----------



## shoppertrip (Aug 10, 2010)

disappointed with Vista too..It's like a large game that burdens my PC.
Until at last I upgraded it to Windows 7, everything's all right again.
Presently, I think Win 7's the best OS ever. Though in some respects, it's not as good as XP, such as compatibility, but I believe it is catching up and will eventually excel its predecessors.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Aug 10, 2010)

naishadh99 said:


> I recommend you too follow this link. http://www.ubuntu.com/ . Place an order for Ubuntu 10.4. It's *FREE OF CHARGE*.
> Trust me I am using Ubuntu right now to post this message. It is free of charge, it is fast. I has well organising files and folders and you can *USE IT EVEN WITH WINDOWS*.
> There is a software known as Grub for interchanging from windows to ubuntu and vice-versa
> 
> ...



Yeah, it sure does, and my name is Ole Billy Gates, nice to meet you.


----------



## Achenar123 (Aug 10, 2010)

Without a doubt - IRIX 6.x

sgi machines ftw


----------



## Red Naxelaster (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd say Linux Mint. It looks great, it feels great, and its quite honestly even easier to use than Windows. Not to mention noticeably faster. Combine that with the solid command line capabilities in all Linux distros, and you really have a winning formula.

The thing to remember when going to Linux is...ITS NOT WINDOWS! A lot of people go to Linux expecting to be just as good at using it as they are with Windows after years on Windows...of course you aren't! Go into Linux thinking you're a total noob, and then build up your knowledge and ability, just as you did with Windows without realising it, and you'll see just how good Linux really is.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Aug 16, 2010)

Linux rocks-just wish they made more games for it though, like AOE. But I guess it's because of its minority status and because companies think that everything you make for Linux has to be free. Blast it, but Windows 7 does have a lot of things Linux doesn't. Pretty stable too, locked up only when I accidentally jiggled a RAM card while hot-removing an HD (you can do that with PCI cards as well).


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Aug 16, 2010)

Darn, just realized this is the same thread I've been posting my OS opinion in for the past few weeks. *head bangs on desk*. Grrr, why can't I remember such little things?!


----------



## sometechieguy (Aug 17, 2010)

lucasbytegenius said:


> *head bangs on desk*



We need an emoticon for that. Otherwise congratulations on being human  It's kind of hard to remember when the thread goes back to the top of the list every time someone posts a new message.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Aug 17, 2010)

I know! We need a whole lot more emoticons-including a facepalm one


----------



## DMGrier (Aug 18, 2010)

If we are talking about the best OS this is a hard call. If you are looking for reliable OS and gaming I would say OSX, but the computers are to expensive. Without gaming involved for the price would be Ubuntu in my opinion.

I do not have any problems with windows but I don't use it anymore and it seems like 95% of people who start using a other OS like osx or a linux distro seem to never go back to windows.


----------



## naishadh99 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Windows 7 is the worst OS

don't ever use it. I recommend you Linux*


----------



## DMGrier (Aug 19, 2010)

^ +1/2
Vista was the worst actually but I do agree Linux is top.


----------



## joh06937 (Aug 19, 2010)

DMGrier said:


> If we are talking about the best OS this is a hard call. If you are looking for reliable OS *and gaming I would say OSX*, but the computers are to expensive. Without gaming involved for the price would be Ubuntu in my opinion.
> 
> I do not have any problems with windows but I don't use it anymore and it seems like 95% of people who start using a other OS like osx or a linux distro seem to never go back to windows.



how the hell do you figure that?


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Aug 19, 2010)

naishadh99 said:


> *Windows 7 is the worst OS
> 
> don't ever use it. I recommend you Linux*



OMG!

Look, buddy, did you ever even try to use Windows 7? Before you sang that hearts-and-butterflies song about it? Words cannot express my deep, deep disappointment in this NMF-plagued member (to be explained in the future). 
Why don't you look up the MS website and take 7 out for a drive? Sure, it's Windows, but I used to hate Windows down to the very core of my being until 7 came out. Come on dude, "Win7 is the worst OS". Could you speak it as an opinion next time please? Some people (including me) may not like you very well for saying that.


----------



## DMGrier (Aug 19, 2010)

Well in my opinion Linux distro's are the best OS, but Linux is limited on gaming. So if I wanted the perks of a unix based OS but wanted to be able to game I would build a desktop and load OSX, which is not that hard to do anymore. Don't really see to many games anymore that do not run on multi platform. Don't care for apple computers but there OS is nice and will run all major games out there.

If we not talking about gaming then I would go with Ubuntu, can do everything windows can do, plus in my experience it runs on PC's better then windows.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Aug 19, 2010)

If it's legal to put the Mac OS on a non-Apple PC, shoot me links. If it's not, well....


----------



## Hsv_Man (Aug 19, 2010)

Windows XP Pro 32 bit all the way ah good times good times good reliable times , its too early to say if windows 7 is better than XP atm so i'm going to wait it out see what microsoft do and then weigh it up against XP.


----------



## Gareth (Aug 19, 2010)

Ive had the best luck with Windows ME, Windows Vista and 7. I only had XP for a year really, and found it to be slower than ME and something always seemed to go wrong on Windows XP


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 19, 2010)

Gareth said:


> Ive had the best luck with Windows ME, Windows Vista


 
ME and Vista were microsoft biggest nightmares


----------



## Remeniz (Aug 19, 2010)

Hsv_Man said:


> Windows XP Pro 32 bit all the way ah good times good times good reliable times , its too early to say if windows 7 is better than XP atm so i'm going to wait it out see what microsoft do and then weigh it up against XP.



Windows 7 is at least as good as XP Pro.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Aug 20, 2010)

+1


----------

